# Hopper/Joey/Sling adapter



## jlmc1978 (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm running several routers, and yesterday I chatted with an agent who wasn't well informed on the workings of the internet "watch online" feature...or the app...as within 5 minutes of UPS delivering my Sling adapter, and having it hooked up...I figured out that it wasn't working and how to solve the problem on my desktop (phone is a different story).

I asked the agent "Does the sling/hopper have to be on the same network as the desktop or computer that I wish to watch TV with?" 

She said no.

Wrong answer. I reached down and grabbed a wifi USB adapter that was installed on this desktop for testing purposes, but the desktop is hardlined to the buffalo router that does PPPoE on my network (The hopper is hardlined to the Belkin router that's 2nd in my array of routers ---- So, Buffalo is first, then Buffalo ----> Belkin with a cat5 to internet port on belkin from Buffalo, receiver WAS plugged into a port on the belkin which gave it broadband just fine.)

Once I plugged in the wifi, I connected to the wifi side of my Belkin, which is where the hopper is hardlined with cat5...and bam. Internet watching worked.

I flipped off the wifi on my android phone, so it connected to the Airave that sprint sent to me -- which is a 3G airave and should be able to view just fine...but no go. 

I get to looking around this morning on my joey in the master bedroom, and I see an ethernet port. So since I have a repeater running in there (using DDWRT to make a repeater of my buffalo router that runs PPPoE), I plugged in a cat5 to the joey to just see what it does. 

Reset but didn't unplug it, and it just shows that DHCP is OK. Both of the other options said failed...and I still haven't unplugged it yet...

I want to know why my sling won't work via 3G...I should be able to disconnect from wifi and connect to my 3G Airave, which gives me a 5-bar Sprint data/voice signal...and see my sling.

I've tried port forwarding...etc...but i have a PS3 that I need to stay in my DMZ on my buffalo router..
I tried forwarding port 5001 to the IP that is assigned to the hopper (according to the DHCP list in my buffalo router)...still no 3G access, but wifi works -- if you want to call it working.)

I noticed out of a 30-minute show this morning using my phone, the device had 4 or 5 instances where video/audio stopped, and it had the little circle like it was refreshing on-screen for 5-6 seconds. That isn't what I consider streaming -- when Netflix and Hulu+ never skip a beat, I should be able to atleast watch a newscast without missing 10-second clumps of speech because of the network "coughing"...but flip over to Hulu+ and watch 24 episodes of South Park without so much as a blip in audio/video....what gives?

And I got so frustrated trying to watch Ghost Rider just now that I had to leave the room. Right when someone says something with 15 minutes left in the movie...soon as they started talking the video went all blotchy and audio phazed out...one, two skip a few and it comes back on with a few frames missed. Rewind with DVR trying to see what they said, and I get the SAME exact thing at the same exact spot. So the download was screwed, not the connection between joey and hopper...and the entire video had to be deleted and redownload started, just so I can see the last 15 minutes of Ghost Rider and know what the guy said without having to guess.

That isn't enjoyment..I shouldn't have to guess at parts of the movie I'm watching because the download isn't up-to-par...if a Dishnet tech is reading this, I want to make it REALLY clear that I never had this problem with direct, and I just switched back to Dishnet last week after being with Direct for 4 years. Granted I couldn't sling my entire sub, but what I COULD DO was record live TV and watch it as I recorded it...plus I had the DTV player on my desktop/laptop...and NUMEROUS devices could watch it all at once.
I wasn't limited to phone only...or computer only...
And I'm starting to think I might have made a bad choice...
Please tell me I should stick it out (and like Sprint 4G data), sometime in the future I'll be able to eventually watch something without blotches of video and audio missing???


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

Your viewing device does not need to be on the same network to view live tv or recorded content. I view on 3G and multiple different networks on my iPhone android iPad and laptop with no issues.


----------



## eddwall (Feb 9, 2012)

Same here ...ditto


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I would go with normal [standalone] Sling box. Much stable and not depend on a provider's HW: you could use it with cable boxes too or DTV equipment.


----------



## AZ. (Mar 27, 2011)

P Smith said:


> I would go with normal [standalone] Sling box. Much stable and not depend on a provider's HW: you could use it with cable boxes too or DTV equipment.


BUT!....dont forget if you go with (stand alone) you will be forced to buy the app. for $30 for each device....

I think it needs to be said....But it is much better by far!


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

I believe the cost is now $14.99


----------



## AZ. (Mar 27, 2011)

some guy said:


> I believe the cost is now $14.99


great, thanks for the update!


----------

